# Enduro Question



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 27, 2006)

I read the sticky on how to apply enduro http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=8321&SearchTerms=enduro,method  Is enduro really that easy?  If so, I need to get some and give it a try!  Who is it that sells it in the small trial bottles?


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 27, 2006)

near the bottom of the page
http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I am getting bold today. I just applied the sanding sealer (that I have never used before) on a Rhodium Jr. Statesman (of which I have never made one before) and I can say that the sanding sealer goes on very nice... Tomorow we shall see about the finish! []

One thing I did notice, trim just a tiny bit off the bottle. I took off maybe 1/4" of the tip at the most, and it's too large of a hole, try to cut right close to the tip when you open it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />near the bottom of the page
> http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35



Thanks!  Is enduro really as easy as the tutorial implies?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2006)

Scott- I've probably tried 40 finishes for pens.  If you follow Wayne's (wayneis) instructions, the finish is simple ... almost foolproof.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Scott- I've probably tried 40 finishes for pens.  If you follow Wayne's (wayneis) instructions, the finish is simple ... almost foolproof.



Thank you sir!  One last question on enduro; in your opinion how does is stack up in looks/feel/durability against CA and lacquer?


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2006)

This is where things get REALLY personal.  I prefer a hand-rubbed lacquer finish.  It takes me at least a week or two to finish a pen this way.  While most folks will tell you that there is no clear cut winner in the look or feel, my eyes (old, color-blind and tired as they are) tell me differently.  Enduro is a great finish.  It ranks very highly with me but again, it is nearly a week long process.  For an immediate (actually, overnight) finish, CA has it's place.  All three have excelent pen finish qualities...clarity, surface protection, ongoing maintenance.  

A thorough read of Russ Fairfield's Finishing Secrets, combine with viewing his video, will tell you 90% of what I've learned.  The text is on his website and the video is available directly from the site as well.  

FYI, when I am working with detailed glue ups (not all that frequently), I get a better feeling if I use CA.  It just seems to me that the glue will enhance joint stability and once I've put that much CA on a blank, it's just 10 more minutes to a CA finish.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I can't give a good heads up yet. I had it looking very good at 12000 MM, seemed thin and hard which I think is good. But then, I had to go and try to polish it with some auto glaze. Well, I think it was mostly because I rushed the finish and tried to attack it after say 8 hours, but it too all the finish right off! Again, I think this is due to the chemicals in the compound. So I decided I would give the CA finish a try again. I was able to get a good finish on it after a little work. It's not a ncie as lacquer, but I think this pen will be hanging around a bit for daily use and I want it to really hold in there. The CA / BLO )(then straight CA, dont ask...) did seem to make the blank darker (again, a good thing on this one)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone!  I think I am going to purchase a sample and give it a whirl. []

Russ, do you offer discounts of your videos to IAP members? []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 28, 2006)

When you use the Enduro, you cannot be in a hurry!  I let the sanding sealer dry 24 hours, and the poly 48 hours.  The harder it is, the easier it is to finish.  As noted above, if you get aggressive and also if you start to finish too soon, you will cut through the Enduro and have to start over.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />When you use the Enduro, you cannot be in a hurry!  I let the sanding sealer dry 24 hours, and the poly 48 hours.  The harder it is, the easier it is to finish.  As noted above, if you get aggressive and also if you start to finish too soon, you will cut through the Enduro and have to start over.



I am letting my CA pens cure over night now as is (sometimes 2 or 3 days), so this shouldn't be a problem. []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 28, 2006)

William, I fully agree that it was my fault, and it was not as dry as it needed to be. I have another pen on the lathe that I will try it on maybe tomorow. I also think I needed to put the sealer on thicker as I was not able to fill the grain on my 1st try. (I did put it on thin) So 2 days dry on the enduro, that is not a problem as I have been using Lacquer. From what it seems like, it does seem like it will be a very nice finish.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lee,

As you may have noted on related posts, you can use CA to seal the grain.  Then polish the wood to 12,000 micromesh.  After this, start with your Enduro.  Always remember you are polishing the Enduro, (both the sealer and poly) rather than aggressively sanding it.

BTW, I have to agree with Lou and others about the beauty of a hand rubbed lacquer finish, but I still come back to Enduro when I want my best finish.

FWIW,


----------



## Maskman (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you use the Beall buffing system with Enduro. i.e. buff with tripoli and white diamond.

Dan


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes.  A few seconds with the tripoli (it's much more abrasive) and a few more seconds with the white diamond (it's more of a polish).  You might try just the white diamond first.


----------

